# The Battle of Lexington



## ShadenSmith (Apr 16, 2010)

http://koii.cubingusa.com/battleoflex/

Lexington, Kentucky. June 26th. 

Leave your OH cubes at home. Muhahahahaha


----------



## Carson (Apr 16, 2010)

I dunno... an hour is a long way to drive...


----------



## Kian (Apr 16, 2010)

hmmmm


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 16, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Leave your OH cubes at home. Muhahahahaha



Then i am out. Though, i see Adam West is competing, which is really awesome! I used to love the old Batman series. 



Spoiler



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_West


----------



## Anthony (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice competition name, Shaden. 
When we have our first competition in San Antonio, I think we'll have to incorporate "the Alamo" into our name.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Nice competition name, Shaden.


It's even better when you've heard Shaden's story about "cube battles".


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Nice competition name, Shaden.
> ...



Hahahahahahaha, oh yeah. I'll tell you sometime Anthony. Especially if you attend


----------



## Anthony (Apr 16, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



You can tell me at Nats.  I "probably" won't leave Texas for any other competitions during the summer because I want to see if I can do the 3 week thing (Rowe's comp, Nats, TOS).


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 16, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Leave your OH cubes at home. Muhahahahaha
> ...


I had to be blackmailed into delegating this.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 16, 2010)

i'll hopefully do better in 2x2 than at IW2010(see less humble post on comp website)


----------



## coinman (Apr 16, 2010)

I thought Adam West was the mayor of Quahog..


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 16, 2010)

coinman said:


> I thought Adam West was the mayor of Quahog..



nah, he just really sucks at 2x2


----------



## Kian (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm really considering it. I'm planning on doing one comp out of my normal range this summer.


----------



## blah (Apr 17, 2010)

I officially hate you, Shaden Smith, for tempting me.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 17, 2010)

blah said:


> I officially hate you, Shaden Smith, for tempting me.


----------



## blah (Apr 17, 2010)

Shaddie is a baddie


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 17, 2010)

Kian said:


> I'm really considering it. I'm planning on doing one comp out of my normal range this summer.




Do it!


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Leave your OH cubes at home. Muhahahahaha
> ...


the 1966 Batman movie is so awesome! haha


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 17, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really considering it. I'm planning on doing one comp out of my normal range this summer.
> ...


Do it. Bring Bob and Tyson, too


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 18, 2010)

how do you convince someone who doesn't want to compete because she isn't "competitive"? (my mom)


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 18, 2010)

My dad said maybe!


----------



## Carson (Apr 18, 2010)

Edmund said:


> the 1966 Batman movie is so awesome! haha



Best scene in the history of television!


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 19, 2010)

> Registration will be closed on Aug 21, 1970 at 8:30 PDT. Make sure to register before then!


WTF? it says that on the registration page


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 19, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> > Registration will be closed on Aug 21, 1970 at 8:30 PDT. Make sure to register before then!
> 
> 
> WTF? it says that on the registration page



Guess you're too late then. Better luck next time.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 19, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > > Registration will be closed on Aug 21, 1970 at 8:30 PDT. Make sure to register before then!
> ...


something tells me this will be a fun comp


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 19, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> > Registration will be closed on Aug 21, 1970 at 8:30 PDT. Make sure to register before then!
> 
> 
> WTF? it says that on the registration page


Whoops, forgot to fix that. Will do that later tonight. It should read something like June 24th '10, or whenever a couple days before the competition is.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 19, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > > Registration will be closed on Aug 21, 1970 at 8:30 PDT. Make sure to register before then!
> ...





i also recieved this creepy message upon registering


> You have been registered for this competition, Seth Hovland. But be warned, you will not win 2x2. And Guimond is better than CLL.


'cos rowe completely uses guimond for all his solves


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 19, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i also recieved this creepy message upon registering
> 
> 
> > You have been registered for this competition, Seth Hovland. But be warned, you will not win 2x2. And Guimond is better than CLL.


Hmm, not sure how that would have gotten there 

Hey, 627th post.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 19, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > i also recieved this creepy message upon registering
> ...


i'm still trying to figure out how that's relevant


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 19, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Yeah, why does JBCM627 care about his 627th post?


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 19, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...


i guess it'll be a mystery forever
i overlook stuff like this way to much


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just registered. 
Is there anyone near by who would be willing to let me crash there?


----------



## flee135 (Apr 21, 2010)

When can we expect to see a schedule of the events? It'd be nice to take this into consideration before deciding whether I'm going or not.


----------



## joey (Apr 21, 2010)

It has the events on the site.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2010)

I would think he still might be interested in the schedule to find out things like how many attempts there are at each event, what cutoffs might be, whether there are multiple rounds, and maybe even the order.

For instance, I would be happier to see 3 attempts at 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD, and might prefer seeing them at the beginning of the day instead of at the end.

But who am I kidding? I'll be there regardless.


----------



## flee135 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, Mike's got it. Sorry if I was unclear about that. The schedule on the website is currently TBD, and I was just wondering when it would be decided. I'm interested in seeing how many rounds of each event there are, how many attempts we have at each of the BLD events, and which side events will overlap with which main events.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 23, 2010)

Schedule posted.

Feel free to use 11:00-12:30 for big BLD.


----------



## flee135 (Apr 23, 2010)

Eh, pyraminx right in the middle of big cubes BLD isn't ideal, but I guess I could deal with that. I'm happy with skewb being in the schedule though! 

By "do as much as you can" for big cubes BLD, does that mean there's no limit? Just curious, even though I probably only want to do one of each.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 23, 2010)

flee135 said:


> Eh, pyraminx right in the middle of big cubes BLD isn't ideal, but I guess I could deal with that. I'm happy with skewb being in the schedule though!
> 
> By "do as much as you can" for big cubes BLD, does that mean there's no limit? Just curious, even though I probably only want to do one of each.




3 attempts max of each.


Skewb was originally in the middle of bigBLD, but considering that would create a large block of time when most of the competitors were doing nothing...


----------



## Kian (Apr 23, 2010)

What are the realistic chances of Multi happening?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 23, 2010)

Kian said:


> What are the realistic chances of Multi happening?




To be honest a lot of that would depend on workers. We only have one room so I can't guarantee a great environment for multi. If we run on schedule I think we could probably fit it in over off to the side. I'd love to hold multi. I can't promise that though.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 23, 2010)

And I am confirmed for it 

If you need me to help judge/scramble, let me know.


----------



## Carson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> And I am confirmed for it
> 
> If you need me to help judge/scramble, let me know.



We desperately need volunteers to scramble for Magic... are you up for it?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 23, 2010)

Carson said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > And I am confirmed for it
> ...





You'll have to teach me the notation.


----------



## flee135 (Apr 24, 2010)

Is there anyone who is driving through/lives at Ashland, Maysville, or South Shore? These are where Amtrak stations are located. Please send me a PM if you are. I'm trying to open up my options right now, but at the moment it's pretty unlikely that I'll be going. I guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Apr 24, 2010)

REally hope i can come but im not sure yet


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 24, 2010)

Carson said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > And I am confirmed for it
> ...



if i ever host a comp, thats going to be my mystery event 
also, 3 rounds of 2x2!!!!!  YAY!


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> also, 3 rounds of 2x2!!!!!  YAY!



you are only allowed to use guimond as per shaden's request.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 24, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > also, 3 rounds of 2x2!!!!!  YAY!
> ...



Indeed. All scrambles will be optimized for Guimond only.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 24, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


hmmm, i must have missed the option on the scramble generator for that 
i assume that means Dan will be doing guimond as well?


----------



## Mariah94 (Apr 29, 2010)

Woot. I might go. It is an eight hour drive, but the closest competition this year. And it would be my first. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 29, 2010)

what state do you live in? i cant imagine having to drive 8 hours for a comp


----------



## Mariah94 (Apr 29, 2010)

virginia.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 29, 2010)

Mariah94 said:


> virginia.



arent the massachusetts and D.C. comps closer than kentucky ones?


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 29, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Mariah94 said:
> 
> 
> > virginia.
> ...



Massachusetts, probably not. D.C., depends where you live in Virginia. There have been Virginia competitions in the past, though...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Mariah94 said:
> ...



It's pretty difficult to be 8 hours from DC in Virginia. Pretty difficult, but apparently not quite impossible.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's pretty difficult to be 8 hours from DC in Virginia. Pretty difficult, but apparently not quite impossible.


Thats true... it looks like it is impossible to be 8 hours away from both, then. (Btw, that spot you picked is in Tennessee! There seems to be only one "unknown road" that is over 8 hours. But even that was less than 8 to the DC Open, which was actually in Virginia.) So unless you get stuck in a snowstorm...

Or use mapquest... although in Mapquest's defense, I took advantage of a road Google doesn't have on its map.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 30, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> what state do you live in? i cant imagine having to drive 8 hours for a comp



If I go, I will be driving 6. The nearest comps are usually 4-6 hours away. But this one I have an advantage because if I go we will drive 6 hours there, and after we will drive 4 hours to my grandparents, and then 4 hours back home.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Btw, that spot you picked is in Tennessee!



Ugh - it's what I get for trusting Google Maps. I just remembered from my early days of school in Virginia that Cumberland Gap was the farthest west location in Virginia (not sure if it was actually true, but it's what I learned ), so I requested directions from "Cumberland Gap, VA" to DC, and that was the map they gave me.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ugh - it's what I get for trusting Google Maps. I just remembered from my early days of school in Virginia that Cumberland Gap was the farthest west location in Virginia (not sure if it was actually true, but it's what I learned ), so I requested directions from "Cumberland Gap, VA" to DC, and that was the map they gave me.


It looks to be true. I was just nit picking... the spot you picked is about a block from the border.


----------



## Mariah94 (Apr 30, 2010)

I looked it up, the closest is kentucky. And I just got inito cubing in december so I probably missed the VA and DC ones, and I didn't feel confident enough to enter a tourney until now


----------



## blah (Apr 30, 2010)

You should KOII. It pwns.

Just ask Shaden.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 1, 2010)

just like QJ timers pwn stackmats cuz u can get better..., wait, do stackmats start if you take just one hand off the timer?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 1, 2010)

May go... I'm not sure how far my dad would be willing to drive, but we'll see.

I'll ask him right after I get confirmed because he might be in the mood of rewarding me


----------



## Kian (May 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> just like QJ timers pwn stackmats cuz u can get better..., wait, do stackmats start if you take just one hand off the timer?



Yes.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 1, 2010)

Kian said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > just like QJ timers pwn stackmats cuz u can get better..., wait, do stackmats start if you take just one hand off the timer?
> ...


good, i thought this new timer might be defective for a second


----------



## Carson (May 16, 2010)

Facebook Event


----------



## michaellahti (May 27, 2010)

I'm definitely going to this one. Finally.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 12, 2010)

2 weeks. I'm gonna practice 3x3 and actually get better. (hopefully )


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 12, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> 2 weeks. I'm gonna practice 3x3 and actually get better. (hopefully )



I've dropped 3 seconds today!
but need to drop out of BLD


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't wait for this one, If shaden wants to win he had better learn 2 look guimond (BTW, how do you pronounce that?


----------



## Feryll (Jun 13, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Can't wait for this one, If shaden wants to win he had better learn 2 look guimond (BTW, how do you pronounce that?



My best 1 year of French imsofluent guess is gwee-mund. I'm not sure though.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 13, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Can't wait for this one, If shaden wants to win he had better learn 2 look guimond (BTW, how do you pronounce that?



I've known it for over a year? Not that look-ahead is really something you can "learn".


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 13, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait for this one, If shaden wants to win he had better learn 2 look guimond (BTW, how do you pronounce that?
> ...



Aren't there algs for combining 2 of the steps? i thought there were algs you could learn for it. I knew that the first 2 steps could be combined though i guess, now i'm just rambling, time to buy a PS3, cya.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll be there! Let's have some fun


----------



## Anthony (Jun 13, 2010)

Just so you know, cincy, Shaden wins by default. <3

Also, Andrew wanted me to inform you guys that you should BYOB.

Edit: In case that wasn't clear enough for you noobs, BYOB is referring to BACON. Much better than beer.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 13, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I'll be there! Let's have some fun



Remember what you promised me and Chris, 7.07 avg.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 14, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there! Let's have some fun
> ...



I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone going have either a black A5 or F2 they'd be willing to trade? (or both)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 14, 2010)

Ugh I can't go to this one! I had a wedding to attend for the june 5th comp and this one I can't get the day off! Argh! I'm just not meant to go to another comp!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have to miss a church trip but it is worth it 
I may be able to take friends to the maretia(mispelled?) GA competion! But I don't think I can go. Hope to see ppl at this on and break my wall of 26


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 16, 2010)

wish i could come, but i get back in town soon only to leave again the day before this :/


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 18, 2010)

I can't do CLL well with normal stickers


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 19, 2010)

1 weekhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-mpM-EYUKU


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 19, 2010)

I can go to this now! Woo!

Seth: I know you live down in the cincy area, I'm not sure how many cubers are going to be riding with you, but I'll probably be driving down 74E to get to Lexington (coming from shelbyville). So if whoever is taking you doesn't want to spend all day in KY I can probably pick you up.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 20, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I can go to this now! Woo!
> 
> Seth: I know you live down in the cincy area, I'm not sure how many cubers are going to be riding with you, but I'll probably be driving down 74E to get to Lexington (coming from shelbyville). So if whoever is taking you doesn't want to spend all day in KY I can probably pick you up.


I'm fine, my friend's mom is taking me and 2 other people. Plus i doubt my mom wants me riding with people she hasn't met before.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 20, 2010)

I figured that'd be the case but I wasn't sure what your situation was  Remember at indiana winter you missed top 20 by like .01 or whatever? haha


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 21, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I figured that'd be the case but I wasn't sure what your situation was  Remember at indiana winter you missed top 20 by like .01 or whatever? haha



yeah i did, roach beat me, but i pwned him in 3x3, 2x2, and *pyra *at ohio, you werent at ohio were you?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 21, 2010)

Neg, how'd you know? I think I posted saying I couldn't make it due to a wedding, but was curious if you knew who I was in person  I noticed that your 3x3 from ohio isn't sub20? You were making great progress after indiana winter, what happened? I'll be doing 2, 3, and pyra at lexington but I don't expect to do incredibly well (but wouldn't mind top 10 or 15? ) How long does it take you to get to Lexington from lawrenburg? Google maps is showing 2h45m for me but I usually speed and I know that Hollywood casino is only about an hour 15 min drive or so (that's counting the lights and the curvy road).


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 21, 2010)

i kind of guessed because it wasn't on your WCA profile, and my ohio 3x3 reswults should be sub 20 because i got a sub 20 average there, i also won 2x2 in case you didn't notice , 3 rounds of 2x2 is sounding amazing and i need tons more practice, MapQuest is telling me 1 hour and 49 minutes to get to the comp


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ouch. Nearly a 5 hour drive. Oh well.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 22, 2010)

It's near 3 hours for me :/ I'll be there though!

Seth, it's odd, the koii psych sheet has you at 26 second average, which was your Indiana Winter 2010 average. I just pulled up your profile and noticed a 16s average, I wonder why that sheet hasn't updated yet? And wow a lot of your times have dropped (your OH time drop was quite impressive, shaved a minute. 2x2 down to 4 seconds? Using Guidmond now?).


----------



## Bryan (Jun 22, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> It's near 3 hours for me :/ I'll be there though!
> 
> Seth, it's odd, the koii psych sheet has you at 26 second average, which was your Indiana Winter 2010 average. I just pulled up your profile and noticed a 16s average, I wonder why that sheet hasn't updated yet?



Because I haven't automated the process of pulling the WCA data into CubingUSA.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 22, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Seth, it's odd, the koii psych sheet has you at 26 second average, which was your Indiana Winter 2010 average. I just pulled up your profile and noticed a 16s average, I wonder why that sheet hasn't updated yet?


I hope you mean 19s avg...


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 22, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i kind of guessed because it wasn't on your WCA profile, and my ohio 3x3 reswults should be sub 20 because i got a sub 20 average there, i also won 2x2 in case you didn't notice , 3 rounds of 2x2 is sounding amazing and i need tons more practice, MapQuest is telling me 1 hour and 49 minutes to get to the comp



Lucky~ 6 for Hadley and I


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 22, 2010)

Bryan: That makes sense. How do you currently get the data?

JBCM: Whoops I did, I must have been thinking something wrong


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 22, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> How do you currently get the data?


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/export.html

Yeah, I guessed you were looking at the single instead


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 22, 2010)

Are you saying he's using an older version of that? It almost seems if he does that he should be able to download that file / update the one he has and be done with it.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 22, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Are you saying he's using an older version of that? It almost seems if he does that he should be able to download that file / update the one he has and be done with it.


Yeah, he has an older version of that. And yes, it basically is a download then update process. But like he said, it isn't completely automated yet, so it still takes some effort. This is mainly because there is a lot of information in the WCA results table that isn't needed (since CubingUSA only wants best times), so that needs to be filtered out.

The psych sheet should hopefully be up to date by the time registration closes, at least.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 22, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> (your OH time drop was quite impressive, shaved a minute. 2x2 down to 4 seconds? Using Guidmond now?).


1. had a counting 3 minute solve at IW2010
2. Full CLL actually


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 22, 2010)

JBCM: Understood

cincy: Nice, have you tried using COLL for 3x3?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 22, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> JBCM: Understood
> 
> cincy: Nice, have you tried using COLL for 3x3?



There's really not much of a reason for him to use COLL. He uses Fridrich, and he's pretty much barely sub-20.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 22, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM: Understood
> ...



lol you act like COLL couldnt help at all.

If he knows COLL and not CLL then he should use it in solves.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 22, 2010)

It would be rather useless to learn at that speed.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry for double posting.

I didn't realize how close this is now! I'm going to practice really heavily this week. I'm so excited


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 22, 2010)

You only have a few more days  I just got a 22.9 sec avg12, I'm practicing quite heavily as well. Luckily I just lost my job, so I have good reason to spend most if not all day practicing!


----------



## blah (Jun 22, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Luckily I just lost my job



lol


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 23, 2010)

I'VE BEEN PRACTICING MY BUTT OFF~ EVERYONE EXCITED?!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 23, 2010)

blah said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > Luckily I just lost my job
> ...



I was waiting on somebody to comment on that. It's a job I didn't really enjoy, the only hit is that it's a loss of income, but there are other jobs around. Had I not lost my job I wouldn't be able to go to this, so it's not exactly a terrible thing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I'VE BEEN PRACTICING MY BUTT OFF~ EVERYONE EXCITED?!



I am! Are you gonna go sub-Feliks?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 23, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I'VE BEEN PRACTICING MY BUTT OFF~ EVERYONE EXCITED?!



I am. (!)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 23, 2010)

Who all will be selling what at this comp? Anybody selling a 2x2 (with springs) that can cut corners and w/US color scheme?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 23, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > I'VE BEEN PRACTICING MY BUTT OFF~ EVERYONE EXCITED?!
> ...



lol, i doubt it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



Hey, you never know...


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


yeah, mike might eat some rice and go sub-indonesian
EDIT: just did a practice average of 12 and failed sub 5, curse you jim for giving me these normal colored stickers (not really, they are actually quite nice, i'm getting more used to them)
stats


Spoiler



Average: 5.05
Standard Deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 3.08
Worst Time: 7.16
Individual Times:
1.	5.57	F2 U F' U F' R U R2 U'
2.	3.97	U2 F' U F R' F2 R'
3.	4.60	R' F2 R U2 R' U F' U
4.	5.29	U2 F' U R2 F2 U F
5.	5.01	R2 F R2 F2 U R' U' R2
6.	5.17	R2 F U2 F' U F R' U2
7.	3.80	U' R F' U' R2 F2 U' F U'
8.	4.63	U' R F2 R U F2 U' R F2 U'
9.	(7.16)	U' R U' R U2 F' R' F2 U2
10.	6.24	U' F U' F' R F2 U' R U'
11.	6.20	F R' F R' U F2 U F2 U
12.	(3.08)	R U R' U' F U2 R2 F U2


last scramble consists of a 3 move layer and my favorite CLL


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2010)

This competition is contributing to the diseducation of misled children everywhere.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 24, 2010)

Kian said:


> This competition is contributing to the diseducation of misled children everywhere.


Good thing this competition will bring good revenue...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm leaving tomorrow. Woo.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 24, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow. Woo.



lol, living far away...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 24, 2010)

Just got my first sub20 avg5, hoping that Lexington treats me as well  Anybody know yet if there will be any 2x2's for sale?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm leaving tomorrow. Woo.
> ...



As in, for the hotel. >.> I live like 6 hours away, lol.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Just got my first sub20 avg5, hoping that Lexington treats me as well  Anybody know yet if there will be any 2x2's for sale?



i would sell mine if it weren't so deliciously buttery


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2010)

Would you mind letting me borrow it for 2x2 round if we compete at different times?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Would you mind letting me borrow it for 2x2 round if we compete at different times?



not at all, i plan on going all 3 rounds though


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Would you mind letting me borrow it for 2x2 round if we compete at different times?



If you and him are competing at the same time, but at a different time than me, I'll be happy to let you use mine. It's a pretty nice Black LanLan. I'll most likely be wearing a sky blue shirt that says West Virginia on it (specifically; with an Under Armour logo on it too).


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind letting me borrow it for 2x2 round if we compete at different times?
> ...


Is this another episode of the planning what to wear to a compeition thing?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2010)

Well you know how they don't have all 30 competitors or whatever all do it at the same time. I mean, it's the same round but they've only got so many tables 

nlCuber, is the LanLan normal color scheme?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Well you know how they don't have all 30 competitors or whatever all do it at the same time. I mean, it's the same round but they've only got so many tables
> 
> nlCuber, is the LanLan normal color scheme?



Yes, lol.

It has the purple replaced with orange, and the stickers are Cubesmith standard, but yes, it is the BOY color scheme.

Here's a video of it in it's current state:


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 25, 2010)

mine has standard color scheme with orange also if you wanted to know


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2010)

I did want to know, hopefully be able to borrow one of those  I'm actually hoping I get my 2x2 fixed in the mean time. I tried the screw / spring mod (eastsheen) and it hasn't worked out so well yet (I need smaller heads on the screws).


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 25, 2010)

I love that I don't have to say what my outfit will be =P

Just look for the guy with the beard.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2010)

You're coming all the way from ATL?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm driving up tomorrow baby! Woot woot! Lexington here I come!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> You're coming all the way from ATL?





Yup. Andrew Kang and I are driving up tomorrow. Only 6 hours.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2010)

Hah, only 6 hours, that's a long drive! It's about 3 for me, still kind of a long drive when I have to wake up at 5:30AM!

PS: Andrew, go check your Speedcubing Podcast thread, but I guess I could always talk to you about it more Saturday hah!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 25, 2010)

only 34 competitiors?
and its a 2 hour drive for me


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 25, 2010)

About to head out!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2010)

if I practice hard enough and the guys in 9 and 10 spot don't improve more than me, I'll be in top 10  34 isn't that many :/ but hey it's better than no comp at all!

I'm reading the WCA Regulations again, and I'm just making sure I don't screw anything up unintentionall. Does rule 3j) "Puzzles must be clean and must not have any markings, elevated pieces, damages, or other differences that distinguish one piece from a similar piece." apply to chipped stickers in this case?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> if I practice hard enough and the guys in 9 and 10 spot don't improve more than me, I'll be in top 10  34 isn't that many :/ but hey it's better than no comp at all!
> 
> I'm reading the WCA Regulations again, and I'm just making sure I don't screw anything up unintentionall. Does rule 3j) "Puzzles must be clean and must not have any markings, elevated pieces, damages, or other differences that distinguish one piece from a similar piece." apply to chipped stickers in this case?



I think I can still give you a run for your money. I think you're better than me, but we're really close. On a good day, I might have a chance. 

As for chipped stickers, that rule isn't generally enforced super-strictly. In most cases, the biggest concern is with BLD, where you might be able to feel the difference, but generally I've not seen it enforced even then. I like to use tiles so I won't get in any trouble with BLD, but stickers are often a mess even on the best cubers' cubes. Look at the video of Feliks breaking the WR - if I recall correctly, they were rather messy.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh you will Mike, no worries. I haven't seen such low ao5's, I think it's due to all the new time I have here recently so I have been practicing a LOT. Honestly since it's only my 2nd comp, I'll probably still get a bit nervous and wouldn't be surprised at all if you beat me, I'm honestly not that fast yet 

Thanks, I was curious about this, didn't want to have to resticker if I didn't have to.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Oh you will Mike, no worries. I haven't seen such low ao5's, I think it's due to all the new time I have here recently so I have been practicing a LOT. Honestly since it's only my 2nd comp, I'll probably still get a bit nervous and wouldn't be surprised at all if you beat me, I'm honestly not that fast yet



I get nervous too. I just got a 24.86 for the race to sub-20 this week. I almost always have averages of 25 much lower than that now, but somehow with the competition, I tend to get nervous and mess it up - even at home. So we'll see how it goes there.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 25, 2010)

13.96, 11.52, 14.65, (17.55), 14.05, 13.33, 15.65, 14.30, 15.18, 15.84, 14.83, (10.78) = 14.33

Pretty much one of my last averages before this competition.  I'm leaving in a couple hours, I may extend this to an avg100.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll be sending out an email to all competitors this evening. There has been some unexpected construction downtown that blocks the parking garage. I'll send out instructions for parking and navigating through the construction.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 25, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'll be sending out an email to all competitors this evening. There has been some unexpected construction downtown that blocks the parking garage. I'll send out instructions for parking and navigating through the construction.



I'll make sure the person driving me checks his email.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, Shaden.

Mike: I haven't been able to achieve many low ao5's today :/ I've had a few but only one 20.49 (which is close to sub20 again!). I'm wondering if I'm burning myself out and if I should take a break from it for a few hours. I'm not solving for hours on end, but I watch a tv show, do a few ao5's, get more water, a few more ao5's (shooting for a sub24 at least twice each ao5 but it's not working out so well), watch more tv, etc.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Shaden.
> 
> Mike: I haven't been able to achieve many low ao5's today :/ I've had a few but only one 20.49 (which is close to sub20 again!). I'm wondering if I'm burning myself out and if I should take a break from it for a few hours. I'm not solving for hours on end, but I watch a tv show, do a few ao5's, get more water, a few more ao5's (shooting for a sub24 at least twice each ao5 but it's not working out so well), watch more tv, etc.



I just did 25 solves today; I got one 21.28 average 3/5. My overall average was a rotten 23.81, though. I think I'm too tired from all the BLD practice last night. Hopefully I can get some good sleep tonight before the early morning drive.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 25, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads up, Shaden.
> ...



And the 9:30 2x2 round


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 26, 2010)

Leaving at 7:00 am tomorrow, going to bed soon, see you all there


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Last minute direction printing and bed time! Mike: Nice 21.28 average! My best average in the past two to three days practicing was my first sub20 ao5 at 19.91! I got a 20.49 earlier today, we'll see what happens!

SEE YOU ALL THERE!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm in Lexington. Anyone else staying at the Hyatt?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 26, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I'm in Lexington. Anyone else staying at the Hyatt?



Nah, the cool kids are at Hotel Shaden.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 26, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Lexington. Anyone else staying at the Hyatt?
> ...



And this wasn't available for the Ohio Open?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 26, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



Naw, that was Hotel Jim.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 26, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



Hotel Jim=Passing out on the floor right? lol


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 26, 2010)

Good luck to everybody, and especially to the BLD crowd!

Chris


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 26, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Good luck to everybody, and especially to the BLD crowd!
> 
> Chris



You mean good luck Mike and Chester?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 26, 2010)

and hopefully shaden gets a success eventually?
leaving soon


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 26, 2010)

11.81 official single, 15.20 average. Counting 16 ruined it but w/e.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 26, 2010)

Any other interesting results?


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 26, 2010)

Live Results?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 27, 2010)

DYK?
-I plus 2'd both my sub 18 solves in the final round?
-someone wore a suit this time?
-2nd in 2x2?
-certificates are most definitely not waterproof?
-gay pride festival across the street?
-The hughey children are on a first name basis with their father? 
-apparently the whole family are now Hug-Hey's
-I didn't get to judge?
-I can has videos?
-more to come?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 27, 2010)

Yep it was a fun competion


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 27, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Any other interesting results?



Malaysian 3x3x3 single NR almost got broken.


----------



## joey (Jun 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> -The hughey children are on a first name basis with their father?



???


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 27, 2010)

joey said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > -The hughey children are on a first name basis with their father?
> ...



Is it that hard to figure out?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 27, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Any other interesting results?
> ...



wat. Chester got sub-10?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 27, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...


yupp, so did that other person whose name i cant remember


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



wooot. 2 sub-10s for Malaysia! (and no sub-11s lol)

I have to admit I'm really glad my NR didn't get broken though


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...




lol, Andrew Kang? 2008 US Champion?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 27, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...



yeah, i guess it could have been him, i wasn't cubing in '08 or '09


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 27, 2010)

My parents were amazed at Andrews 3x3x3 solves


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 27, 2010)

I didn't know Andrew got sub10. What was his time?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 27, 2010)

Results are posted: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...l+Results&competitionId=BattleOfLexington2010

nlCuber: 8.91 seconds


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 27, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Results are posted: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...l+Results&competitionId=BattleOfLexington2010
> 
> nlCuber: 8.91 seconds



I didn't even hear any clapping.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2010)

Congratulations to:
- Chester for AsR and almost WR on 5x5x5 BLD, AsR on 4x4x4 BLD, and sub-1 on 3x3x3 BLD
- Shaden on finally getting a successful 4x4x4 BLD solve (I knew today would be the day)
- my daughter Marie for her surprising spectacular performance on pyraminx
- Nakai for that great last round of 3x3x3
- Hadley for the many PBs he got today
- Andrew for his amazing single that no one clapped for, and his almost coulda-shoulda-woulda-been-awesome average


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations to:
> - Shaden on finally getting a successful 4x4x4 BLD solve (I knew today would be the day)



Thanks Mike! I'm very happy with it, despite the very slow time (slow for even me!). I'm just so happy to finally have a success in competition. It took me two years and 11 DNFs to finally get a competition success. 

I'm sorry about your oh-so-close DNF's today. You should have gotten that WR that you deserve so much.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'm sorry about your oh-so-close DNF's today. You should have gotten that WR that you deserve so much.


Aw, come on - we all know I don't deserve it (probably at least 10 people in the world better than me). But I still want it. I'm greedy that way.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 27, 2010)

Did you know THAT
- Andrew and I got sent through serious redneck area on the drive?
- I wanted to throw my GPS out the window?
- The only reason I didn't is because I'd probably be near Utah by now?
- That in spite of the trip(s) from Shaden's to the venue defining Murphy's Law, we still finished ahead of time?
- That I am actually really happy with how I did in 3x3?
- That the night before I got a 23.xx avg on pyraminx, and 16.xx in comp?
- That I ended up getting second place with that time?
- That I got a TON of videos, including Andrew's sub-9?
- That Andrew and I stopped at Waffle House in the middle of nowhere at 2am?
- That it was a TON of fun?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 27, 2010)

PS









To those of you who were there for it, I think this should be the logo of the tournament.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow Chester! Congrats on those awesome bld results! Unlucky in bigcubebld Mike  I feel for you. How close and what sort of times were they?
EDIT: Ignore my question - found everything I want in the BLD Failures Thread


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 27, 2010)

Chester pwns at BLD so much


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 27, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> PS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man.... that tiger really looks like he's from Kentucky


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 27, 2010)

I can't believe that NOBODY posted what might have been one of Shaden's mystery events! I am going to need to get good at drawing superman just in case anything in the near future comes up haha!

I got my first official sub20 at this comp, and one of my better averages
My girlfriend was too much into reading her book to capture my sub20
I missed 3x3 finals by one place (9th place, only top 8 went)
Chester is crazy at calling in Team BLD
Shaden thinks we should have a 24 hour cube marathon! (haha)

Oh yeah and:
Seth shouldn't have beat Shaden at 2x2! :X


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 27, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I can't believe that NOBODY posted what might have been one of Shaden's mystery events! I am going to need to get good at drawing superman just in case anything in the near future comes up haha!
> 
> I got my first official sub20 at this comp, and one of my better averages
> My girlfriend was too much into reading her book to capture my sub20
> ...


>_>


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> - That Andrew and I stopped at Waffle House in the middle of nowhere at 2am?


So did me, Chester, and Tomoya


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 27, 2010)

DYK?
-Shaden picked the one restaurant i wouldn't go to?
-Bradley=Hadley?
-Giant pendulum?
-I visited a farmers market?
-Results are up?
-Nlcuber placed in 3x3?
thats it


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 27, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> DYK?
> -Shaden picked the one restaurant i wouldn't go to?
> -Bradley=Hadley?
> -Giant pendulum?
> ...



I asked for everyone's opinion on the restaurant. You should have spoken up if you had a problem with it.




fatboyxpc said:


> Oh yeah and:
> Seth shouldn't have beat Shaden at 2x2! :X



The better competitor won.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 27, 2010)

I just realised: why is the 2x2 winner on the front page of WCA's website instead of the 3x3 winner? Sorry if this has been mentioned before =/


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 27, 2010)

Shaden asked me to do this, as 2x2 was the main event of the competition instead of 3x3.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 27, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > DYK?
> ...


i wasn't going to be able to go anyway, i just made it a point because the last 5 times i have gone to applebees i got sick either in the restaurant or later that night


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 27, 2010)

There are some pretty nice results there! Especially Chester on the 5x5x5 blindfolded. Well done!

Anyone knows, if Andrew's 8.91 was a PLL skip? That would make him the 4th official 8.91 cuber with PLL skip next to Rowe, Tomasz and Feliks.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 27, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> There are some pretty nice results there! Especially Chester on the 5x5x5 blindfolded. Well done!
> 
> Anyone knows, if Andrew's 8.91 was a PLL skip? That would make him the 4th official 8.91 cuber with PLL skip next to Rowe, Tomasz and Feliks.



I believe it was an OLL skip, actually.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 28, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > There are some pretty nice results there! Especially Chester on the 5x5x5 blindfolded. Well done!
> ...





OLL skip + R perm. Video should be up in a little.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 29, 2010)

Hadley was pretty happy with the footage he got. Could you post a youtube link or something for us? Haha

Seth: Did you eat the same thing those 5 times you went to Applebee's? Did you eat lettuce from there during the whole E. Coli lettuce issue?

Shaden: Any youtube links of Chester's Team BLD would be pretty sweet


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Seth: Did you eat the same thing those 5 times you went to Applebee's? Did you eat lettuce from there during the whole E. Coli lettuce issue?



I don't really remember, its been at least 6 years since i've been there


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> PS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS DOWN SYNDROME TIGER


----------

